# Exeter attractions



## mrkikiet (May 16, 2009)

What is there to do in and around Exeter? I am visiting for a wedding and want something to do on the Sunday. Trying to make the most of a trip from Newcastle. This will be mid-July.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 17, 2009)

in exeter? not sure. 

but nearby there's some beautiful coastline 

exmouth has a massive beach though the town's a bit meh

sidmouth does Georgian gentility and cream teas


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 17, 2009)

Exeter Cathedral is lovely and has a carving of an elephant in it. The Northcott Theatre is good too.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 17, 2009)

Good site here;

www.exetercd.freeservers.com/


----------



## mrkikiet (May 18, 2009)

thank you. will let you know what i achieve.


----------



## Geri (May 18, 2009)

rubbershoes said:


> exmouth has a massive beach though the town's a bit meh



It's a pretty crap beach as well, to be fair.


----------



## cyberfairy (May 18, 2009)

The Real McCoy on Fore street is a huge vintage clothing shop and cafe which is rather cool and I like the Cavern Club for music and curly fries. 
 The Quay is pretty and Gandy street has some weird and cool shops.


----------



## High Voltage (May 18, 2009)

I would have said go to the "Double Locks" but it's changed hands and from when I went there last the change was . . . not to my taste, shall we say.

So that leaves the Weatherspoons pub just down from St David's station . . . what's it called??? Damn . . . The Imperial (Google is your friend)


----------



## ilovebush&blair (May 19, 2009)

check out this place if you like seafood:

http://www.anchorinncockwood.com/


----------



## keybored (May 19, 2009)

Found anywhere to stay yet? This place is worth at least one night http://www.thehighwaymaninn.net/

It's a bit out of town but worth the experience. Look out for the stuffed roadkill.


----------



## djbombscare (May 20, 2009)

The Highwayman is as close to Exeter as Bristol is: 


Its tother side of Okehampton on the Tavistock road.


----------



## djbombscare (May 20, 2009)

Right then Exeter.

Theres a shed loads of pubs. Mostly on our Sunday afternoons there it was the Imperial. Wetherspoons so cheap beer but in lush gardens orangery etc to chill in. Its all about sitting on the grass eyeing up the talnet with mates and a beer.

Theres also the Quay. Theres a few pubs down there and they'e ok, and usually the place to visit before going to one of the clubs down there. A littel bit of a walk down the river exe will get you to the Port Royal which used to do some really nice food. (I aint been there for a coupel of years so dont hold me to that now) http://www.theportroyal.co.uk/

There used to eb aplace called Havanna down there as well that was a cuban restuarnt that did lush food, and on Sundays they used to have a bit of comedy night going on as well http://www.havanaexeter.co.uk/

And finally on the quay is the waterfront that do the best dustbinlid sized pizza in Exeter. http://www.waterfrontexeter.co.uk/map.htm

Typically most Sundays would start at the Imperial and end on the quay in one of those place. the rest is jsut what happens on the way to the quay. 


To go a bit out of it The Double Lock, unless there is a biker rally of decnet band playing its always always full of students. TBH It was full of students back in the 90's when I used to go down there underage as it was in the middle of nowhere and was easy to get served. And what every tells me is the decor has changed . . . but. . . its still the same for the most part.

if you dont want beer etc. From the quay you can either hire a bike @ Saddle and Paddles ( I used to work there) http://www.saddlepaddle.co.uk/ or a canoe. So you want and go for a ride or a paddle down the canal. 

Although most people get as far as Double Locks get pissed and then catch a ferry thing back. 

Which brings me onto something else you can do form the quay. Theres a little ferry thing that runs down to double locks Turf Locks and Topsham. Dunno hwo much it costs andhttp://www.exeter.gov.uk/CHttpHandler.ashx?id=7971&p=0. 
After 800 years I'm expecting it to still be there. Its only really open as a tourist thing so who knows.

Theres also the underground passages, up in the town centre, A fair wallop of shopping, with loads of bars and cafes etc. They've done it up so its a bit fucking Daily Mail and all that but its alright. 

Right then hope theres something there of use.


----------



## Idaho (May 20, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> What is there to do in and around Exeter? I am visiting for a wedding and want something to do on the Sunday. Trying to make the most of a trip from Newcastle. This will be mid-July.



Something for one person, a couple, a family?


----------



## mrkikiet (May 21, 2009)

probably a group of mates, about four or five of us.


----------



## Idaho (May 21, 2009)

Paddling down the river to the Turf Lock might suit you all then.


----------



## mrkikiet (May 21, 2009)

would that be with the saddlepaddle mentioned above?


----------



## djbombscare (May 22, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> would that be with the saddlepaddle mentioned above?



Yes mate. You can hire 3 and 4 man canadian canoes from them


----------



## secretsquirrel (May 23, 2009)

High Voltage said:


> I would have said go to the "Double Locks" but it's changed hands and from when I went there last the change was . . . not to my taste, shall we say.
> 
> So that leaves the Weatherspoons pub just down from St David's station . . . what's it called??? Damn . . . The Imperial (Google is your friend)



Aye, the 'Imperial' and this Sunday The Wurzels are playing there live for free 

(I'm probably going )


----------



## mrkikiet (May 24, 2009)

are there any alcohol related day trips people can think of a local brewery or something?


----------



## Idaho (May 24, 2009)

mrkikiet said:


> are there any alcohol related day trips people can think of a local brewery or something?



The paddling down the river takes you past the Double Locks pub - which has a large selection of ale. And the destination is the Turf Locks pub, which also has a fair range.


----------

